# Old "Cool" Skiff



## East_Cape

East Cape Skiffs
Orlando,Fl.
321.217.1086
wwwEastCapeSkiffs.com

Hey Guys! 
Just wanted to show you all MicroSkiffers a cool project we helped on for a customer...
He has a few more things left but you get the idea!
http://www.eastcapeskiffs.com/forums/showthread.php?8054-Old-s-Cool-Skiff
Enjoy guys as this thing was cool...
Kevin


----------



## TidewateR

sick!


----------



## brew1891

Absolutely awesome work Kev.


----------



## tbutler

Now THAT's purrrty!


----------



## oysterbreath

Ahhhhh dang it!
I thought I was gonna pull that one off first!
Well, back to the drawing board! lol

Great looking boat though!
Is that Burma Teak Chromaveil that you used at your shear line?


----------



## Shadowcast

Kevin that is unreal! Awesome!


----------



## skinnywater3

Had to share this... Enjoy

https://vimeo.com/46483878


----------



## skinny_water

I love custom skiffs like this. Lots of little details in there that make the boat.


----------



## Shadowcast

Kevin...I know I already posted on this, but I looked at it again....I have seen some cool stuff come out of ECC.....but that is by far coolest thing I have ever seen!!  That one should not touch the water....like a '53 Vette doesn't touch the road.  AWESOME!!!!


----------



## East_Cape

thank you Jon! Capt. Mark had a vision and we were just lucky enough to make it happen...
We got some cool stuff coming so I hope you like what we have in the future just as much as this?
tight lines man and i wish the best to you and your fam bro!

Kevin


----------



## East_Cape

> I love custom skiffs like this.  Lots of little details in there that make the boat.



Thank you. It was a year project from the coin's to the teak and then the throw back look w/wrap and motor etc...
We will be doing a walk around vid in the future on this but there's still more going on it at this time so when he's ready we shall then do it. tight lines to you and your dad
kevin


----------



## el9surf

Wow that thing is sweet! Nice work


----------



## Rediculous

That is the sweetest looking skiff I've ever seen. Is the outside just a mahogany veneer? That boat is so dang sick.


----------



## jarededwards

GORGEOUS. I can't think of another skiff builder that would go through the trouble of turning a vision like that into a reality. Well done East Cape!


----------



## East_Cape

> That is the sweetest looking skiff I've ever seen. Is the outside just a mahogany veneer? That boat is so dang sick.


3M Wrap and looks insane up close.


----------



## East_Cape

> GORGEOUS.  I can't think of another skiff builder that would go through the trouble of turning a vision like that into a reality.  Well done East Cape!


Thank you very much! Hopefully you like what we have coming...and soon! ;D


----------



## TidewateR

what a boat! 

& nice video too...skiff porn at its finest


----------



## Rediculous

It looks insane on the vid, I can only imagine what it looks like in person. I never looked at wraps as an option, but seeing that boat has changed that completely.

Anytime you're fishing waters with the V.A.B in sight, it's paradise. On a boat like, it'd pretty much be my heaven.


----------



## TidewateR

bump bc I love this thing


----------

